# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Geri (GeriJoy Companion), personal health avatar, care.coach corporation, Oakland, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - care.coach corporation

gerijoy.com

youtube.com/GeriJoyTech

facebook.com/GeriJoyTech

twitter.com/GeriJoy

----------

